# 60X Custom Strings now accepting resumes for 2012 shooting staff



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt for 60x


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad to hear 2012 is sounding like its going to be a great year! I'm glad to be part of the 60X team!


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

Too the top !


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Going to be a great year!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

60x ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is one heck of a chance for some fellow ATers.

60X, i have not had the chance to try your strings. But with that said, I have heard nothing but great things about your strings and CS. And this is from non-staffers . Speaks volumes about your product. Keep up the great work. And best wishes towards a great 2012


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Up for 60x


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Dont forget to check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt , awesome opportunity on an awesome string !!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Up for 60x


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

great guy and fantastic strings dont miss your chance. You wont be dissapointed


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Bump for 60x


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Dont forget to check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Free bump for some good people!


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Great strings by Brad 60x. Pleasure to be part of the team.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Top of the line!


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Dont forget to check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back Up


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump it


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Bump for 60x.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

Been shooting 60x strings for several years now and have sold a few too... resume coming... thanks Brad


----------

